# Installing DOS w/ QEMU CPU Emulator



## beginnertech (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm not really that good with emulators. How do you install DOS 7.1 with the QEMU CPU Emulator? I keep getting an "Incorrect Install Path" when trying to install it. Anything special I need to do with it?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have an image file of the installation CD (.iso)?

When do you see the message, and have you been able to boot the DOS installer?


----------



## beginnertech (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah I have the DOS 7.1 ISO and the DOS installer does come up. Just when it says to select a path to install to, it can't find one. I'm not sure what its suppoed to be using QEMU. (E.X. path=C:\DOS)


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That may be a problem. That installer installs to a hard drive and you don't have one available. QEMU has limited functionality and is generally used with images of full, already-installed, operating systems.

In order to use it as you are trying to, I think that you need to actually install DOS to a hard drive and then create an image of the installed partition to run in QEMU.

The functionality you are looking for in more in line with VMware Workstation or VirtualPC.

You can get an image of FreeDOS that will run in QEMU here:

http://free.oszoo.org/download.html


----------



## beginnertech (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah I figured it needed a pre-installed image. Time to get creative.


----------

